

Top of Chinese wealthy's wish list? To leave China - schmittz
http://news.yahoo.com/top-chinese-wealthys-wish-list-leave-china-065826880.html

======
yicai
so true, so sad. besides emigrants, it was popular that rich people in the
mainland went to Hongkong to labor their child. Hence the new born could
become a citizen of Hongkong.

People in China are lacking in sense of secure. Our apartments and houses only
last 70 years, government will take these back once the deed expire. The food
is made of lots of weird stuff, only the imagination is the limit.

~~~
bsphil
Some buildings are even literally made out of garbage - a wire frame encasing
garbage covered in a thin layer of plaster.

